# Google- Cedars-Sinai Research: Antibiotic Prevents IBS Symptoms - EndoNurse



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Cedars-Sinai Research: Antibiotic Prevents IBS Symptoms**EndoNurse*NEW ORLEANSâ€"A targeted antibiotic provides effective and long-lasting relief of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* symptoms, according to the results of two *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

